
Kodi Trademark Trolls – The Hidden Battle - Shish2k
https://kodi.tv/article/kodi-trademark-trolls-hidden-battle
======
Shish2k
I wonder if anybody is maintaining a "Legal bullshit you need to be prepared
for when running a popular open source project" checklist / FAQ? I know I'd be
totally unprepared if this happened to any of my projects :/

The worst I've had so far is people forking it and giving credit to
themselves, but none of those forks seem to have gained any popularity, and
they at least had the decency to change the name rather than claim to be the
original official branch...

